# Crypt Cordata Blassi



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

big surprice today! i was moving plants, reorganizing my tank and pulled them to a new location. picked some bad leaves and found a flower bud!!! (thats what is called right? flower on the making...)

here is two pics, hope it forms underwater....


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope it flowers for you and i guess then we will know if it C cordata v cordata (blassii) or something else. I have admired this plant for many years,but haven't gotten it to flower. Blassii doesn't seem to be a valid species. Anyway, it is a cool plant, how large have yours grown?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Klaus07 said:


> I hope it flowers for you and i guess then we will know if it C cordata v cordata (blassii) or something else. I have admired this plant for many years,but haven't gotten it to flower. Blassii doesn't seem to be a valid species. Anyway, it is a cool plant, how large have yours grown?


it is Blassi for sure, my source for this crypt can not be wrong, right Ghanzafar? :roll:

i just hope i didnt screw up by moving it...ekkkk....


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Damian - OUTSTANDING!!! Keep the pics comming.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

About C. cordata: does anyone know of a dealer in Europe who sells this species (whichever form)? I read a lot about this plant but never saw it offered for sale over here ...


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> it is Blassi for sure, my source for this crypt can not be wrong, right Ghanzafar? :roll:
> 
> i just hope i didnt screw up by moving it...ekkkk....


That is great to know. I hope you are very successful in propagating it! i see that fish place has blassii available at the moment, but known specimens are always preferable.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

illustrator said:


> About C. cordata: does anyone know of a dealer in Europe who sells this species (whichever form)? I read a lot about this plant but never saw it offered for sale over here ...


sorry man, no clue :sorry:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hows this plant doing Damian? Did the spathe stay or die?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Chad! plant is well, says hi =)
spathe did not melt nor open.. is just there..
quick pics of whole plants in the new location in my tank.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

illustrator said:


> About C. cordata: does anyone know of a dealer in Europe who sells this species (whichever form)? I read a lot about this plant but never saw it offered for sale over here ...


Sorry to butt into damian's post, but c. cordata blassi is relatively common. I believe it was first cultivated in Germany and you shouldn't have much difficulty finding it from an online seller based in western Europe.

The other species of the cordata complex are much rarer and probably only available through other hobbyists.


----------



## cdwill (Apr 19, 2011)

illustrator said:


> About C. cordata: does anyone know of a dealer in Europe who sells this species (whichever form)? I read a lot about this plant but never saw it offered for sale over here ...


http://www.extraplant.com/aquariumplants/cryptocoryne-cordata.html


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

flower bud gone... not sure what happened...=( i did a water change as usual yesterday. maybe it just started rotting since the day i moved the plant (that is how i found out there as one) maybe my large pleco broke it off...i was looking around see if it was floating and no luck.. oh well, next time! =)


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I'll contact extraplant once the worst of the winter is passed. I have -10 and colder at night now and think that transport is even with a heathpack too risky.


----------

